# My new split routine



## lachu543 (Feb 15, 2014)

I want to make my new training routine too. I thought about two options but i don't know which one will be better...

1st:

Chest
Back
Shoulders
Legs
Arms

2nd:

Chest + Bic
Back
Shoulders + Tric
Legs

20-30mins liss cardio after workout for health reasons ( heart muscle in good condition is for me very important becouse i'm on anabolics ).

OFF/Rest day when i will be feel that i need it, so sometimes 0 off days, sometimes 1, sometimes 2... someting like train by instinct.

3-5 exercises per muscle group,
4-6 sets per exercise,
5-8 reps per main exercises ( DL, BP, SQ etc. ),
8-20 reps per other exercise.

In main exercise i will try to add weight every training
In other exercises i will use drop sets, rest pause etc.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 21, 2014)

How long have you been lifting?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 22, 2014)

Well, I like the second option better as it leads to more fequency,  However, I would suggest a day of as mandatory as well as not mixing reps. It has well been proven that the body adapts better to one stress than two or several. So, instead why not do one week focusing on lower rep componds and then the next isolation moves with higher reps?

Hawk


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 22, 2014)

#1 is basically what I've been doing for the past year. I did calves on chest and delt days.

Five days was perfect for me.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 22, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> #1 is basically what I've been doing for the past year. I did calves on chest and delt days.
> 
> Five days was perfect for me.


For me anymore getting to the gym more than 4 days a week is a chore. But next location I'm at I'm staying closer to the gym. I usually like getting 5-6 days a week minimum. 

With the fewer days in the gym I have had to stack exercises together and spend 2+ hours in the gym at a time. But this is when I'm working 70-90 hours a week in the sun all day,

day 1
chest/bi's/calves

day 2
back/shoulders/traps

day 3
arms

and any weeks I can fit a fourth day in I'd hit legs. My legs grow like tree trunks so I don't hit them as much. I hate having to buy bigger jeans all the time. They're harder to find in fire retardant clothing and 20-40$ more a pair. Plus new job I'm a little more active.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 22, 2014)

To the op I'd go with the 5 day split but that's me. On chest day I'd go ahead and throw bi's in there and back hit tri's. So you're hitting arms 2x a week. On those 2 days and arm day as well. Again this is what I do personally when I have time to do a 5 day split. Everyone's different


----------

